# What if your SO suggests an open relationship?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Theoretical scenario. If you're not currently in a relationship, imagine you're in one.

Your SO tells you he/she would like to open the relationship, but tells you he/she would still stay with you if you refuse.

Do you accept? Do you show him/her the door? Do you refuse, but stay in a monogamous relationship with him/her?


For me, personally, I'd end it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Talking about stuff like this shouldn't be the end of a relationship. Obviously I'd get a bit paranoid, but I think that in a healthy relationship, you work with each other. 

I'd most likely say **** no though, unless I was joining in with the person(s) they had in mind.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Depends on what I wanted out of the relationship. If I was ready to be serious with someone, I would end it too. Merely bringing it up tells me he's not ready to be serious and so he's got to go. Right now at this stage in my life, I wouldn't be offended by that, but I'm honestly not sure how I'd answer.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I would be confused and definitely say no...I don't know if I would break up with him or not, because something like that is so against his character that it's hard to imagine the situation. :con A threesome (with another girl) might be something I'd be willing to try if he brought it up, but I'm not even sure about that.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

If she suggested it, she's _already in one_ 99% of the time.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> Talking about stuff like this shouldn't be the end of a relationship. Obviously I'd get a bit paranoid, but I think that in a healthy relationship, you work with each other.





knightofdespair said:


> If she suggested it, she's _already in one_ 99% of the time.


From my point of view, when your gal suggests an open relationship, here's what's really happening:
-she's already been flirting with some other attractive guys
-she wants to find a way to screw them without feeling guilty

If you refuse, but stay with her, you'll know in the back of your head that she still wants to f**k these guys, might resent you for refusing, and might even cheat to get what she wants.

That's why I'm out.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> From my point of view, when your gal suggests an open relationship, here's what's really happening:
> -she's already been flirting with some other attractive guys
> -she wants to find a way to screw them without feeling guilty
> 
> ...


Right, she wouldn't even bring it up if she didn't have at least one guy in mind and probably already tested him out.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sure. I've a feeling she'd regret it :wink


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Totally out of nowhere one day after I got home from work my ex-wife suggested this, and I said no. So she said she was going to f*** them anyway, whether I liked it or not. And she walked out of the room. Seriously. (She wanted to have a threesome with another girl, and one with another guy).

That was the beginning of the end of our marriage, after 18 years together. I should have just packed up my stuff and left right then. 

Anyways the reason I said no is because this is always, always a bad idea. No matter how much you think it won't happen, someone is going to get jealous and get their feelings hurt. Every time. I don't regret saying no, at all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would say no, and the monogamous thing. There would always be that inkling that something is amiss at that point, though.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've never been in a relationship and I'm not disposed towards either monogamy or polygamy. The latter seems like a way to increase the odds that everyone that wants to, has some kind of relationship sooner or later, a non-exclusive one of course. Less competition. Realistically, if this was proposed, it would mean that she gets to see other people and I get to see less of her, while of course being unable to find any other partners of my own. Even the one sounds like a fantasy scenario. No idea what I'd go for in the end, too situational and I just don't have the experience.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

May end it, but probably keep it.

Raises suspicion that she's cheating on me.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

break up immediately. for these reasons:



Mr Bacon said:


> From my point of view, when your gal suggests an open relationship, here's what's really happening:
> -she's already been flirting with some other attractive guys
> -she wants to find a way to screw them without feeling guilty
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

err well purely theoretically speaking i would definitely say no since i'm quite against the idea of polygamy/open relationships or whatever (for myself) and i would break up with the person as well. doesn't really matter to me whether or not that person has acted in this direction or hasn't thus far, it's kind of something i just fundamentally can't agree with and the fact that they probably want more than just me is a bigger issue and i really would not be able to tolerate that in a relationship


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

end it 

theres no going back from that for me

i'd like to think the convo would go like this:

me: wow your ex is really good looking

her: which one?

me: me

reality is a lot more cringeworthy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I would not trust him anymore after that, and I would end the relationship.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> me: wow your ex is really good looking
> 
> her: which one?
> 
> me: me


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"lisbeth, we should have an open relationship" = "lisbeth, I'm not into you and think I can do better, but I'll willing to keep you around while I continue looking for someone I like."


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a guy - I'd break up immediately


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not jealous nor possessive at all and if I somehow had a personal interest in open relationships then I would certainly consider it, but the idea just doesn't appeal to me in general and a relationship where in practice she's free to date/sleep around and I'm not because I'm not interested in that anyway just seems like a terrible idea.

In any case, what's the point of of relationship -which implies commitment- if you don't want to commit?

If you're close/interested in someone in a mental/emotional way then you can explore that perfectly fine as friends.

If you're just sexually attracted to each other then you can just have sex with none of the annoyances. If it's both then you can be friends with "special rights".

If you want both of those and commitment/exclusivity then you get on a relationship. So I suppose that an "open relationship" sort of sounds like an oxymoron for me.

So in that case I suppose I would just tell her that a relationship is out of the question but we can be friends or even friends with "special rights", I would certainly not complain if it was the latter :lol.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd definitely break up with my boyfriend if he suggested that. I don't want to be with someone that isn't content with just me.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I would not trust him anymore after that, and I would end the relationship.


^This.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wouldn't accept that but I'm not sure what I'd do. I guess we'd have to talk about why they want to do that. I think if they suggested that after we'd been in a monogamous relationship for a while it'd be really off putting to me because clearly we're not on the same page. 

I wouldn't assume they'd cheat but after that I would think that I wasn't enough for them and they weren't really happy with just me, and I imagine that would just eat away at me until I just ended it. So yeah, probably would have to break up.

Weirdly I wouldn't break up with them if they asked for a threesome or something, that barely bothers me haha (even though I'd say no,)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my god, if I was in a relationship and the other person asked for it to be open, I would go nuclear. I'm not saying this to be sassy or tough or whatever, I'm saying it because I would genuinely LOSE IT. F*** NO. I would break up, I'm sure, because otherwise I would be paranoid that they were cheating on me. Plus I would hate them in that moment and never want to see their face again. 

I would never in my life function in an open relationship, and it'd be the most insulting thing for another person to suggest it. It lets me know that they're sticking around for whatever reason (comfort, anxiety of being single, not really knowing what else they want to do) but aren't that into me and would rather **** somebody else. "Hey Barette, I like you, but not that much, so let me stick it in some other people and kind of have some flings on the side." That would be the ultimate insult.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I would be fine with it, but then I probably wouldn't get into a closed relationship.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd be willing to consider it, but it would depend what type of relationship we had in the first place.

Also, there'd need to be a lot of discussion about a number of things first before we could come to any agreement about what path to take together.

I'm ok with the idea of polyamory _in theory_, so the suggestion itself _might_ not bother me, but that would depend on the reasons for the suggestion - something we would need to discuss.

If it were to go ahead it would have to be something that both parties were _genuinely_ happy, excited and safe about. If not, no.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Then you should suggest an open door relationship: 

1. Open the door
2. Wait for her to walk through it.

:yes


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I would be ok with it I think. I mean, to my gf & I sex isn't all that important. We are more than happy to hug cuddle & snog. Also I know I am unable to satisfy her sexually as other men probably can. She says it is not about the actual sex; but more about intimacy. 

So if she wanted to 'go' with another guy? I know she loves me as much as I love her, so I would let her if that's what she wants to do.

I just want her to be happy after all the **** she went through with her ex (signature relates to that)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I'd be willing to consider it, but it would depend what type of relationship we had in the first place.


What are you implying by "type of relationship"?



> If it were to go ahead it would have to be something that both parties were _genuinely_ happy, excited and safe about. If not, no.


For the man to be completely happy & excited about it, the criterias would be:

-the guy has a cuckold fetish

OR

-the guy's a great seducer/a catch and is confident that he won't be getting the losing end of the deal.

Otherwise I can't see how he'd be thrilled.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> getting the losing end of the deal.


That seems like such an insecure/petty way to look at it. Like it's some competition to have more sexual partners rather than just trying to make your partner happy. It just seems so insane to me to think you can sleep with other people as long as you're not sleeping with more people than me. I'd either be ok with him sleeping around, or not, it wouldn't at all be contingent on whether I could.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd never do it. I have too much respect for myself as a woman to lower myself to that level for any man.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> What are you implying by "type of relationship"?


How committed it is in the first place, for one. If it's a married - _"till death do us part"_ - thing, or a - _"we don't know where this will lead, but we're just taking one day at a time"_ - type of relationship (to name only two of many).

There are many possible dynamics a relationship could have. From FWB relationships to traditional monogamous marriage, and everything in between.



> For the man to be completely happy & excited about it, the criterias would be:
> 
> -the guy has a cuckold fetish
> 
> ...


Or, he might not have a cuckold fetish at all but is perfectly secure and comfortable with his SO having sex with other men or women (on terms they have both agreed to). The idea simply doesn't make him feel jealous or insecure (it's more common than you might think).

Or he want to sleep with other people too
or he's bisexual and they want to have threesomes
or he's disabled in some way and can't have sex with his SO and is happy for her to...
or he has a very low sex dive and is happy for his hi-sex drive SO to....
or he and his SO place a different value on sex than other couples do
or they've been married for a long time want to add something to their sex life
or monogamy just doesn't appeal to both of them....

There are any number of possibilities, depending on the individuals involved.

Basically, the short answer is that people are different.

*Key point:* We can't assume that the same things we want are what everyone else wants, or that the same things that make us happy, unhappy, upset, jealous or excited are the same for everyone else.

There are a hell of a lot of poly couples out there (read up/google if you want to know more about them). Each of their relationships will have different dynamics depending on the individuals involved and their wants and needs.

In my view, if people find the idea of Poly relationships appealing that's fine for them, and if people find it _very unappealing_ that's fine too. Different strokes/cups of tea etc...


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm surprised how many people here would just flat out break up with someone over that. Personally, I think I would give it a try. It's not something I've ever really thought about before, but I'm not fundamentally opposed to it or anything. I can see where people're coming from with wanting to avoid that kind of relationship, but it doesn't put me off that much to be honest.

If someone cheated on me though, that'd be a different story.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hard to say really. I've been in a relationship for six years and probably would have been entirely against it. Now... eh... well, I didn't vote because it's hard to say. These days I can't really be bothered and he's too much in love with me to share me with someone else, so.. *shrugs* he'd probably never suggest it eitherway.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Oh my god, if I was in a relationship and the other person asked for it to be open, I would go nuclear. I'm not saying this to be sassy or tough or whatever, I'm saying it because I would genuinely LOSE IT. F*** NO. I would break up, I'm sure, because otherwise I would be paranoid that they were cheating on me. Plus I would hate them in that moment and never want to see their face again.
> 
> I would never in my life function in an open relationship, and it'd be the most insulting thing for another person to suggest it. It lets me know that they're sticking around for whatever reason (comfort, anxiety of being single, not really knowing what else they want to do) but aren't that into me and would rather **** somebody else. "Hey Barette, I like you, but not that much, so let me stick it in some other people and kind of have some flings on the side." That would be the ultimate insult.





lisbeth said:


> "lisbeth, we should have an open relationship" = "lisbeth, I'm not into you and think I can do better, but I'll willing to keep you around while I continue looking for someone I like."


This exactly.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Shameful said:


> That seems like such an insecure/petty way to look at it. Like it's some competition to have more sexual partners rather than just trying to make your partner happy. It just seems so insane to me to think you can sleep with other people as long as you're not sleeping with more people than me. I'd either be ok with him sleeping around, or not, it wouldn't at all be contingent on whether I could.


It totally is insecure, no denying that, but I get it and it makes sense to me. It's not about it being a competition but having equal footing and equal 'power'. If you stay faithful (for lack of a better term) while the other person sleeps around, you're more dependent on them than they are on you. Especially if they're going with more involved/ongoing things than random one night stands. It just sounds like a recipe for a bad time. It seems to me that if you're going to make that kind of thing work, it would be more difficult if it was an uneven dynamic.


----------



## Theawoken (Nov 21, 2014)

how do I make a post cant figure it out


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> This exactly.


Yes.

I know some people are polyromantic (is that the word?) and to them it doesn't mean they love someone any less, but I am just not wired that way. While I can accept that it exists and is right for some people, I can't personally relate to it. If I'm into somebody, I only like them. If I was with someone I wouldn't want anybody else. So for me personally, an open relationship wouldn't be a relationship. And if somebody suggested it to me, all I would hear is "you are not enough and I don't want you". It would be a rejection. It would absolutely kill me inside.

I voted that I'd end it in the poll, but in reality, knowing what I'm like, I can't actually say that I definitely would. I am clingy and needy and generally am more concerned with a person staying in my life than a person actually being nice to me, so idk. At the point of it happening my brain might rate the idea of cutting ties with that person and being alone as more painful/miserable than the unhappiness of continuing the situation. But idk, I hope I'd be more decisive than that about it and cut things off there, because it'd spell the end for me anyway - it'd only be the choice between ripping off a bandaid or the beginning of a slow unravelling.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

That would suck. I'd end it.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Or, he might not have a cuckold fetish at all but is perfectly secure and comfortable with his SO having sex with other men or women (on terms they have both agreed to). The idea simply doesn't make him feel jealous or insecure (it's more common than you might think).
> 
> Or he want to sleep with other people too
> or he's bisexual and they want to have threesomes
> ...


In each of these cases, I imagine both partners would be required to possess rock-hard self-esteems. I would even go as far as to hypothesize these individuals feel some level of detachment from their SO, to the point where they are indifferent about sharing him/her - to me, that's the antithesis of a monogamous relationship, and that's why I can't see such a relationship (a committed married couple, for instance) evolving into a poly-amorous one in a healthy manner. Although I'm inclined to consider the "lack of sex drive" and "disabled" arguments - I hadn't thought about these, I'd need to think more deeply to figure what my opinion is regarding these specific cases.

On the other hand, having a committed FWB-ish relationship evolving into an open relationship sounds logical, it's only a step away.

All in all, I'm not like these people and I don't know if I'll ever understand their mindset. I'll google some testimonials as you suggested, out of curiosity.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Tbh I think it'd be really cool to have a bunch of friends who just all slept with each other. Not randoms or anything, just some nice **** buddy triangle(or hexagon) who were all safe with the stds. That's the dream. I think I'd be too scared though.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> In each of these cases, I imagine both partners would be required to possess rock-hard self-esteems. I would even go as far as to hypothesize these individuals feel some level of detachment from their SO, to the point where they are indifferent about sharing him/her - to me, that's the antithesis of a monogamous relationship, and that's why I can't see such a relationship (a committed married couple, for instance) evolving into a poly-amorous one in a healthy manner. Although I'm inclined to consider the "lack of sex drive" and "disabled" arguments - I hadn't thought about these, I'd need to think more deeply to figure what my opinion is regarding these specific cases.
> 
> On the other hand, having a committed FWB-ish relationship evolving into an open relationship sounds logical, it's only a step away.
> 
> All in all, I'm not like these people and I don't know if I'll ever understand their mindset. I'll google some testimonials as you suggested, out of curiosity.


Fair enough. I might swing some links your way sometime if you like (and if I can remember where I read them).


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Elad said:


> me: wow your ex is really good looking
> 
> her: which one?
> 
> ...


I literally tried doing this to my boyfriend a few days ago, saying his ex was cute. He didn't respond with which one. :c


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Fair enough. I might swing some links your way sometime if you like (and if I can remember where I read them).


I'm good, I know my way around the Google search bar


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> In each of these cases, I imagine both partners would be required to possess rock-hard self-esteems.


I agree with this 100%. I actually don't think it's possible to have a casual/non-monogamous thing and have it be healthy unless you have very high self esteem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

How not to do an open relationship:

http://www.redditlog.com/snapshots/554905was



> Ok. This is long but I have a lot to get off my chest.
> 
> How we met: We met about 2.5 years ago on OkCupid. She lived close, we met up and got on well. After a few months we decided to get together. We were not open at this point. The relationship was great emotionally. She was sweet, attentive, caring and supportive. We also had a lot in common and had fun together, which is what I lacked in previous relationships so I was keen to keep this one and still am.
> 
> ...


He basically shot himself in the foot there.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm going to sound like a hypocrite here. I firmly believe human beings are by nature sexually polygamous. However, that being said I would likely get jealous of my girl was sleeping with other men. I would not break up with her if she brought it up though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ignopius said:


> I'm going to sound like a hypocrite here. I firmly believe human beings are by nature sexually polygamous. However, that being said I would likely get jealous of my girl was sleeping with other men. I would not break up with her if she brought it up though.


On a very basic level, not factoring in empathy and other emotional connections. I think men are programmed to sleep with as many women as possible, and then possessively guard those women (not wanting them to sleep with other people,) so they can try their best to secure that the children women have are their own.

Women on the other hand are probably sexually polygamous as well (but much fussier), looking for the best guy to have children with, but would want to secure a man to help support her and doesn't want to see their partner disappear either.

So both gender's often compromise, and that compromise is monogamy.

And obviously no one actually thinks like that, that's just where I think the behaviour/desires Human's have probably stem from sexually speaking.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> On a very basic level, not factoring in empathy and other emotional connections. I think men are programmed to sleep with as many women as possible, and then possessively guard those women (not wanting them to sleep with other people,) so they can try their best to secure that the children women have are their own.
> 
> Women on the other hand are probably sexually polygamous as well (but much fussier), looking for the best guy to have children with, but would want to secure a man to help support her and doesn't want to see their partner disappear either.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to make guesses since it seems like every ape species has different sexual habits, it's hard to know what we would have been like before creating all these social rules about sex. I recently learned male bonobos do penis-fencing which is the coolest term I've ever heard. Looking at ancient greek bisexuality I'd bet we're closest to them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm polyamorous. I can easily be in love with several people at a time. To me it seems strange that people would become so dependent on one other person, or find themselves incapable of loving more than one person at a time. I've only ever been in monogamous relationships, out of respect for my partners, and ironically, I'm the one who has never strayed, whereas many of my "monogamous" partners have.

I don't think I'd really want an open relationship, though. I'd prefer having two or three partners that I trusted and that I felt a deep connection to. An open relationship where we each had separate sexual partners would lack the kind of shared intimacy that I'd like to have. It would be too much like having a FWB roommate instead of a life partner.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> It's really hard to make guesses since it seems like every ape species has different sexual habits, it's hard to know what we would have been like before creating all these social rules about sex. I recently learned male bonobos do penis-fencing which is the coolest term I've ever heard. Looking at ancient greek bisexuality I'd bet we're closest to them.


Bonobos are really interesting in how they use sex/sexual things as a way of placating each other to reduce fighting haha.

And yeah, as more neurologically complex species (lol that sounds so conceited,) it seems likely that we'd have developed behaviours related to sex that aren't purely linked to procreation as well.

Like as an example women are usually naturally infertile for about six months+ (depending on factors related to breast feeding I think) after having a baby, but sometimes women have an increase in sex drive during this time soo... Something going on there. Yeah.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I've never been a real sex for sport kind of person. It's just not the way I turned out. I'm too fragile and lonely on the inside. I can appreciate the desire to try new things and to live before you die, but I don't think this would work for me in a relationship, where we're both off having our own separate romantic affairs. What's the point? In a long-term marriage, it might be different.

:blank :|


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd take that as a sign that he wants out of the relationship with me, no matter what he says otherwise, and break up. I'm too insecure to be open-minded about it.

It's different if you haven't decided to be exclusive.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd break up with her immediately. Since the last three relationships I've been in have involved cheating, for her to even ask me that question would show how much she cares.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

No, and gtfo of my house. It's as simple as that. You want to bang other people, you can do so, but I don't want anything to do with you anymore.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure. I might not care if they just wanted 1-2 fwbs on the side, but I wouldn't want to be with someone who wanted to bang a new person every night just because I find that a bit gross.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

break up immediately, because if she wants an open relationship then she clearly has someone else in mind


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd most likely end it at that point.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

No. Absolutely not. That's what FWB is for.



Barette said:


> I would never in my life function in an open relationship, and it'd be the most insulting thing for another person to suggest it. It lets me know that they're sticking around for whatever reason (comfort, anxiety of being single, not really knowing what else they want to do) but aren't that into me and would rather **** somebody else. "Hey Barette, I like you, but not that much, so let me stick it in some other people and kind of have some flings on the side." That would be the ultimate insult.


About sums it up.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's not the ultimate dealbreaker for me. Imagining this scenario, of course it would sadden me and be a major assault on my ego but then I would think rationally, why would he ask when he could choose the deceptive path..cheating. Built on trust, all reasonings he gives I will deem true and if the truth happens to be he had someone in mind ..then I will have to rethink and talk it through w him, like the cause for why
In any case my replies to this question will be a resolute never. If he abides my condition, then that shows me he respects my decision


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

It wouldn't be a positive sign. That's probably a tactful way of saying it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't like being possessive but I doubt if I would handle an open relationship without it getting under my skin.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

His greedy *** would be dumped. If he isn't happy only being with me, then he can be single. Its an insult to your significant other to even suggest such a thing. Its basically them saying "hey you're not enough for me so I'm going to go around and screw other people." I have too much self respect to put up with that. I would never be happy in an open relationship, I'd be too jealous. (Hey at least I can admit it.) Maybe I'm old fashioned...but I believe relationships should be between 2 people.
I'm glad that my boyfriend is strictly monogamous just like me.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Not interested in open relationships. If I really wanted to hook up with multiple people, I wouldn't even bother getting in a relationship. I'd rather be able to hook up with anyone with no strings attached. My SO would just be a handicap at that point.


----------

